# we got hammered in Central mass..



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

haha , made you look....... man did those weather guys screw thisone up huh..... It's Miller time.... The better type of "hammered"


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

stillen;995399 said:


> haha , made you look.......




they called for 6-10 for us I got an inch of snow


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

an inch?? you got more than me here in Leominster... I swear i could let a good stiff fart go while I was outside and my driveway would be clear from the snow just blowing away.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

What? They were spot on here in Northern CT. The forecast called for 10-20 (what kind of range is that?) and we got ONE INCH? WTF is wrong with these guys?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

stillen;995477 said:


> an inch?? you got more than me here in Leominster... I swear i could let a good stiff fart go while I was outside and my driveway would be clear from the snow just blowing away.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: The new snow melter


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

wheather forcasters have the best job ever....where else can you go to work and be wrong every storm and still have a job?


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Ha! This was a Joke! was looking forward to plowing a little. (but not 1.5 inches) Went from 14, to 12, to 8, to 4, to under 4 inches! They dont know what they are doing. At least I got to salt a little.


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nashua nh we got maybe half an inch it was a joke an they called 2-5 then 1-3 and not even that... Wish i could have their jobs lol.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

New Jersey got Hammered this time, twice in a week


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the greatest part was how many schools and business' closed and then it turned out to be absolute ****.

Me and the guys predict the weather all the time, 0"-20" on any given day.


----------

